# Southeast Asian 65 gallon planted tank (DIY, low cost, low maintenance)



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I'm not gonna lie as I kept reading more into your thread I just keep thinking to myself, "Oh no he did not just do that" lol. Very unorthodox way to setup a tank, at least from my knowledge and experience. But again, it worked for you and that's good. I'd say becareful about adding Red Fin and Rainbow Sharks. I had those when I first got into the hobby, they're cool to watch BUT when they get bigger they can become really aggressive and kill everything in your tank. Other than that, tank looks great! Keep an eye on your water parameters. Sine it's been about a week since you posted this thread, how is your tank holding up? Did it run into a bacteria bloom?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you. I'm not gonna lie as I kept reading more into your thread I just keep thinking to myself, "Oh no he did not just do that" lol. Very unorthodox way to setup a tank, at least from my knowledge and experience. But again, it worked for you and that's good. I'd say becareful about adding Red Fin and Rainbow Sharks. I had those when I first got into the hobby, they're cool to watch BUT when they get bigger they can become really aggressive and kill everything in your tank. Other than that, tank looks great! Keep an eye on your water parameters. Sine it's been about a week since you posted this thread, how is your tank holding up? Did it run into a bacteria bloom?


I know man, lot's of dumb things done here. But surprised it turned out fine. HAHA

Here's some update from week 2 to present (week #5):

1. *Stock:* 9 tiger barbs, 5 mollies (still hoping to find time to go to buy the single red tail BS I am hoping to add)
2. *Plants:* 
- I added 3 more plants of which I don't know the name haha kinda look like Anubias, but has thinner and brighter colored leaves, what do you call them? 
-_Ludwigia_ has not been well, base of the plant is continuously melting and coming off, despite new leaf growth on top. What's the deal with this one?
-_Vallisnerias_ has been great, growing nicely, and 4 runners are growing their own blades now. 
-_Amazon swords_ are growing (very slowly) new leaves, but the old ones doesn't look healthy; partially melting
-_Bacopa (moneywort)_ is doing really well; fastest growers in my tank thus far
-Looking to add more vallisnerias since they seem to fare nicely to my tank
3. *Water:* No idea about the ph, kh etc.. but still no water change since. I only add around a gallon or two of tap water every three days to supplement evaporation
4. Surprisingly, no algae or bacteria bloom since.  Got lucky here 
5. I observed some algae growth on the glass when I was away for 8 days. (yes I left them for 8 days, just asked my brother to drop a small slice of frozen shrimp once a day) Easily cleaned with a magnetic glass cleaner.

Here are some photos from week #3 (I'll try take latest photos and post them soon)


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am worried about this tank. With no testing how do you know you are cycled? It's not nearly heavily planted enough that you had a "silent cycle" so I don't know how you couldn't have suffered ammonia burn early on or even now with soil leaching and livestock in the tank.

Adding tap water to top off with no W/C ever will result in an ever increasing TDS and hardness value.

I just think this tank needs a couple hundred more stem plants now until you get more growth in your desired plant list.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had to read that twice- did you really feed your fish _hot dogs_ and bread? I'd stick with the veggie bits and shrimp heads instead. I think you can also feed some greens from the yard like dandelion leaves, and I often give my fish insects that I catch- fruit flies, small moths, larvae I pick off the rosebush etc.

And you put straight tapwater in, and no problems with chlorine?

It's cool you can get a tank to run with so little expense. I have a tank I'm running without a light and I'm going to pull the heater soon to see how many plants I can grow in just room temp. It's just an extra filter I had with leftover substrate and plant trimmings from main tank- totally thrown together but has its own charm.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't understand, why is a bottle of flakes that cost $9 and lasts months and gives your fish decent nutrition out of the question?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

@Silang: Glad to see your tank is holding up. As stated from the comments above, I am concerned for your tank as well. While I think it was great to get everything setup and you didn't run into any issues during the setup, for maintaining purposes I would definitely consider taking a few more steps to be cautious. Buy a freshwater test kit or even test strips so you can test your water parameters. Also, I have a rainbow shark in one of my tanks that's about 5" long (fully grown) had him since 2013. Obviously, he's very healthy. If you're interested let me know, but as a responsible fish keeper, I do need to know that your tank is fully maintained and controlled.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback, everyone. I appreciate the concern, and will take all these into account.. 

As per the food, it was really silly and more of an experiment thing, but the hotdog and bread was one off. I stopped it immediately because I notice oil from those kinds of food. I am mainly using fresh shrimp heads and veggie bits since week 2.
@Doc7 For the plants, I agree that I need to plant more. I will make this the next immediate step instead of adding some more fish. I can't answer your ammonia burn concern though, I don't even know how that works/happen. But I get the concern - about the soil, and little plants, and 14 fish stock. So now I have the same question for myself. :/ 

Regarding the tap water.. I am not sure, but maybe it's the kind of water we have over here? Our home tap water is stored in a large tank, so the water coming out of my faucet is not straight from the utility pipes, but has been stored in a large tank for a couple of days already. You think that changes the chlorine contents of the water?
@Mattb126 $9 is P450 in my country, that's like my personal food allowance for a week already. But I agree that it is my responsibility to provide for my tank. Shrimps and veggie bits has been working thus far anyway and the barbs are looking healthy. Buying appropriate feeds will be considered once I get more stock variety  Thanks!
@DiegoBedoyaVision Yes. I really do appreciate the feedback from all of you.. my setup and process must be full of cringe for serious hobbyists here, but again, main idea when I started this is really to setup up something using the most readily available things, and minimal expenses. And this is what I have now. 

And about your rainbow shark.. sounds good man! Is it very similar to red-tail black shark? Considering my current setup, will a Red-tail fare nicely if I get one? or do I need to prepare for maybe a different feeding, and some other changes in the tank to suit their needs?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Additional information that may help answer some of the concern:

I live in the Philippines, so:

*No concern with the water temperature (especially for barbs, and my next target RTBS). 
*The soil, gravel, sand, rocks, twigs, and dried leaves I use in my tank are all sourced locally / around my area - same stuff you'll find in a real tropical freshwater habitat.
*Tap water - I am not sure of the chlorine content of your tap waters in your countries, but maybe your local city admin have a super high standard of killing all microbes that they dose you guys with all the chlorine they can give. Not the case for us here in the tropics. Our water are from the mountains, just piped to residential homes. And we also store water in a large tank (4 feet high, 8 feet long) in case of shortages/water cut.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Rainbow sharks and redfin sharks are similar, yet different. I've actually owned both and I have to say that I enjoyed my rainbow shark more. They're both aggressive fish but at least rainbow sharks are more territorial. My redtail shark I owned was just a big bully against every other tank mates in my tank, eventually, I had to give him away. Look at their physical comparisons.. I even think rainbow sharks look cooler.

*Rainbow Shark*









*Redtail Shark*









As far as caring, I think you're good with your setup. As long as you have places for the rainbow to hide and claim as "his territory" you should be good. I would check up on their water parameters and understand what's required before getting one. I kid you not when I first got into the hobby my first fish was redfin and rainbow sharks. I bought at least 8 of them lol. Of course, after a few weeks, they all died except 1 which he's survived until now. The others died because they kept roughing each other over food so they eventually starved. It was a survival of the fittest type thing... if you know what I mean lol.

More info: Rainbow Shark Fish

Bump:


Silang said:


> Additional information that may help answer some of the concern:
> 
> I live in the Philippines, so:
> 
> ...


That explains a lot of it... and why us (in the states) were so shocked at your intro post lol. If I was to start a tank with tap water I'm sure fish would be dead within 30 minutes. Btw I got a lot of friends in the Philippines, definitely different from US. I'm in Miami so definitely far, far ways away from you lol.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

That totally makes sense about the water. Yeah, where I live there is so much chlorine and chloramines in the tapwater sometimes you can smell it. 

Understandable you want to just feed them what you have. I have met people from different parts of the world who were shocked when they realized we let pets (dog, cat) inside the house and buy special food for them. Where _they _lived, dogs stayed strictly outside and only got household scraps, cats lived in the outbuildings and fed themselves. They loved their animals too, It's just a different norm. 

I like to see how your tank grows out.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm definitely gonna follow your tank's progress. I'd throw somewhere on your main post that you're based in the Philippines so new readers can understand your circumstances and perspective better, without jumping to conclusions. 

Keep it up!


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice. Yeah when I was living in the Philippines I didn't use a dechlorinator since we have a big tub about 2 stories high of water. I kept tiger barbs too but I splurged a little on my filter and decor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@DiegoBedoyaVision thanks for the help, and the interest man! Now I am getting engaged more to this, considering I started out as a YOLO tank lol

My tank as of today 20/4/2017

1. *Plant update:* 
Added Vallisnerias: tried filling the area from the left side corners (front to back) towards the middle-back of the tank
*What are good and hardy foreground plants best for my tank? (low light, no ferts) I am looking to fill the empty spots between the vallis and swords, and towards the empty side of the tank..

2. *Stock*: 9 Tiger barbs, 5 mollies, 4 kuhli loach(new), 1 redtail black shark (new) (19 total)
- Kuhli's are funny, after putting them in, they are gone! But maybe it is a good sign meaning they have enough hiding places between and under the twigs, rocks and leaves. 
- RTBS is a juvenile still and get chased a little by a barb every now and then, excited to see this guy grow to be the largest fish in the tank 
- I think I will settle with this number, seems manageable number for a 65g. Hoping to have some rainbowfish though, but maybe I will replace the mollies if ever, to make this a Southeast Asian Community.

3. *Water:* I did a little water change (first time in 5 weeks); as suggested, and will be doing this every week or two (especially now that my fish stock increased). But still using tap water - as my water source seems safe for my plants and fish 


p.s. I need to use a better camera next time


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Silang said:


> *What are good and hardy foreground plants best for my tank? (low light, no ferts) ...


I like to use subwassertang- you can tie it to something- and windelov java fern which can look like a bush. I have grown both in low light tanks have some windelov currently in a tank that doesn't get ferts and it is sprouting new baby plants.

I like the look of your tank w/the vals added in there. They should spread!

(You might see your kuhlis if you get a few more- 6 or 7 seems to be the magic number for me. Mine are always out & about even during the daytime. They're so fun to watch.)


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I like to use subwassertang- you can tie it to something- and windelov java fern which can look like a bush. I have grown both in low light tanks have some windelov currently in a tank that doesn't get ferts and it is sprouting new baby plants.
> 
> I like the look of your tank w/the vals added in there. They should spread!
> 
> (You might see your kuhlis if you get a few more- 6 or 7 seems to be the magic number for me. Mine are always out & about even during the daytime. They're so fun to watch.)


 Thanks man, I'll look for these plants next time I go to the store. 

I have a question about lighting btw, as stated above, I am only using two old desk lamps as my lighting, those are only 9W each. Reading about lighting, I see that these are very insufficient. With my current setup, how much lighting is best? should consider as well though that my tank is sitting right next to the window and gets approx 6 to 7 hours of indirect daylight - is this enough lighting to have a thriving planted tank?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

My tank when viewed from the side (long view through the tank)

As you can see, it is noticeably yellow. Is this tannin from the random leaves and twigs I put in my tank? Or is there something else going on with my water? I don't really mind the color, I only see this when looking from the sides, with the end-to-end view through the water in my tank. Up front, as shown in the previous photo, water looks clear. if this is natural tannin, then I am happy to keep it this way to create a more natural home for the fish.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I used to have a betta tank that was lit with just one desk lamp- my healthiest anubias ever grew in there. I used a cfl bulb, don't remember what the wattage was but it was labeled as "full spectrum daylight". Currently I have a tank that just gets ambient room light and indirect sunlight from a curtained window- you definitely don't want direct sun, that will grow algae. So far my "window tank" is doing well- the hornwort grows enough I have to trim a few stems each week, the java ferns grow very slowly but they do grow.

I think you just have to experiment. Don't overdo it on the light if the plants are thriving now stick with what you've got. If you suddenly add stronger light you will probably get algae. But also it can take time for the plants to start showing signs of not having enough- how long have they been in there now? do they show new growth? or just staying the same.

Not sure about the yellow- but very likely it is tannins from the leaves and twigs.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Silang said:


> My tank when viewed from the side (long view through the tank)
> 
> As you can see, it is noticeably yellow. Is this tannin from the random leaves and twigs I put in my tank? Or is there something else going on with my water? I don't really mind the color, I only see this when looking from the sides, with the end-to-end view through the water in my tank. Up front, as shown in the previous photo, water looks clear. if this is natural tannin, then I am happy to keep it this way to create a more natural home for the fish.


It could also be ammonia spikes. But yet again it could be natural tannins as well. Without testing it's hard to tell. Before I got a great filtration system my tank looked like that for years from the sides; now it's crystal clear but I'm running a canister filtration up to 100 gallons on a 55 gall. I would recommend doing a 25% water change see what happens.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

It's tannins from the wood and leaves. If you're collecting food, go dig up some earthworms.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

The Kuhli's are finally out! After two days of getting chased by barbs every time they venture out (that force them back into hiding), I think this time, the Barbs finally realized they are mates and not food  Here they are now, during day time, out in the open in peace. 

Also cool to observe is the RTBS; the little guy started "owning" a spot near a rock with a little cave, and chases away a barb sometimes that goes too near, but doesn't mind Kuhlis hanging around in the shade with him/her.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

You guys know if it is possible to move this thread to Tank Journals and replace the title? I think this thread is becoming more appropriate to be there


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought of this last night and wanted to tell you. You could start a live culture of different kinds of food, and have live food for your fish forever in theory. Its very easy to do, Cory from Aquarium co-op on YouTube just made a video about it. I'm sure someone on here could send some to you to get you started, but you'd probably have to cover shipping. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Mollies; daily algae grazers. I have 5 of them, and the new juvenile red tail black shark joins them grazing algae every morning.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Silang said:


> decided to buy and put 5 Tiger Barbs, and fully-filled the tank with water.
> 
> I then added 5 mollies (4 females 1 male) hoping to see fry soon, as alternate food for my barbs. The male is relentless in mating the females, and two are obviously round(pregnant) from store.


:laugh2: That is a good idea. For live bearer fish breed like rabbits. My baby swordtails (1in) had baby's so I had to put the 1 fertile male in a 10g tank.

The fact that you added so many fish in the small time frame makes me wonder if you have well water?

Bump:


Silang said:


> As per the food, it was really silly and more of an experiment thing, but the hotdog and bread was one off. I stopped it immediately because I notice oil from those kinds of food.


:laugh2: That is a wacky experiment! Now I don't feel weird experimenting with spirulina for fertilizer.

Personally I stick to pellet food for they creates less mess. My overfeeding doesn't cause problems since I switched to pellet food. Something that accidentally for someone had New Life Spectrum fish food at an auction that went cheap.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

ID please? The shop attendant said this is a "green wave" but I am certain by the look on his face that he is unsure of what he is talking about. :laugh2: 

This is about 3-4" tall, red stems, green leaves, and bush-like appearance in a bunch. I figured to use this as a foreground plant..


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day #42 

*Stock* - 8 Tiger Barbs(-1), 5 Mollies, 4 Kuhli Loach, 1 Red Tail Shark (Labeo Bicolor)
*Plants* - Vallisneria, Bacopa Monneiri, Amazon Swords, Pennywort (newly added), and *that mystery plant yet to be named* (newly added)

*Death*: First death of the tank  one tiger barb started behaving oddly. Stopped schooling with the rest of the barbs, 'hovering' with head down tail up for 3 days, and with signs of fin rot. I did water change on the 2nd day of illness, and intended to do methylene blue bath for that barb today, but when I came home after acquiring the methylene (after work), the fish is dead. Others are looking great and active thankfully. Will closely observe them for sure, and act fast if something's amiss.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Hilde said:


> :laugh2: That is a good idea. For live bearer fish breed like rabbits. My baby swordtails (1in) had baby's so I had to put the 1 fertile male in a 10g tank.
> 
> The fact that you added so many fish in the small time frame makes me wonder if you have well water?
> 
> ...


1. Not well water. But our water is stored in a large water tank, and not straight from the utility pipes - I think this made our tapwater de-chlorinated and safe for fish.

2. Lol yeah, it's more of me eating something, and thinking "will my fish eat this too? let me try" haha not doing it again.. sticking with fresh veggies, shrimp, and algae-based feeds now.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day #63

No additions since last update. Same stock, same plants

Applied and observed changes:
1. I stopped using my airstone/sponge filter; plants are producing enough oxygen for all my fish
2. Experienced the most growth in the past three weeks; Bacopas are growing thick, and the Vals have reached the water surface, and growing runners. At this rate, left corner of the tank might get overgrown in another 3 weeks.
3. Still considering to add a Gourami; but will have to add a big driftwood (arching near the top) with java ferns first, just to provide additional hiding spot / covers in case the barbs gets nippy.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Silang said:


> Day #63
> Applied and observed changes:
> 1. I stopped using my airstone/sponge filter; plants are producing enough oxygen for all my fish....


Does that mean you don't have a filter at all now? Wondering how you can tell that the plants make enough oxygen for the fish; and I'd keep one running just for the water circulation- that's good for plants too.

I have a tank that runs w/out a light or heater, but I'm not sure if I'd ever go w/out a filter... Your plant growth looks nice, btw. Pretty soon you can cut val runners and spread them to other parts of the tank, if you want.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Does that mean you don't have a filter at all now? Wondering how you can tell that the plants make enough oxygen for the fish; and I'd keep one running just for the water circulation- that's good for plants too.
> 
> I have a tank that runs w/out a light or heater, but I'm not sure if I'd ever go w/out a filter... Your plant growth looks nice, btw. Pretty soon you can cut val runners and spread them to other parts of the tank, if you want.


The only equipment I have are 12W bulb, and a small sponge filter with air pump. Not entirely my choice to not run an airstone, my power source / extension cable had to be used somewhere more important, and really haven't found time to buy a new one. But I think the fish are fine, 3 weeks without air stone now - Not one fish gasping, or staying near the surface. I have pretty low stock anyway for a 65 gal. 

I agree about the filter though, I have to run one soon, all the solid waste needs to be collected somehow, and not just rot in my substrate.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

I added 3 juvenile Tiger barbs.. the school is 11 now  the young ones are so cute, but impossible to photograph lol also awesome to see how my barbs have grown, only realized it now with the juveniles - my biggest barb is more than 3 times the size of my juveniles. They were the same size just two months ago.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

went to the pet center to look for a three-spot gourami, only found dwarf and giants, too big and too small for my tank. But saw nerite snails, and figured to get some since I've been noticing a little too much algae, and plant matters on my substrate


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

The stem plants are nitrate hogs. Potassium nitrate should help them. Local source is Spectricide Stump Remover, which is 100% KNO3, at hardware stores in states that it is legal. Also the red stem plant, ludwiga, will need iron sulfate. For just 1 fert cheapest on Evilbay.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Hilde said:


> The stem plants are nitrate hogs. Potassium nitrate should help them. Local source is Spectricide Stump Remover, which is 100% KNO3, at hardware stores in states that it is legal. Also the red stem plant, ludwiga, will need iron sulfate. For just 1 fert cheapest on Evilbay.


Thanks for the suggestions, but I am afraid I don't have access to those things in my country. Can probably find some of them or similar items at my local stores, will give it a try. Ludwigia really struggled, 80% of the plant died within the first month, I replanted some of the remaining stems with a couple of leaves, and has been recovering for the past two weeks, but with narrower leaves, and is more green than red, which I don't really mind as I am looking to stay low tech.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day #72

Stock: 

11 Tiger Barbs, 1 Labeo Bicolor (RTBS), 5 Mollies, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 4 Zebra Nerite Snails. 
Unfotunately I lost 1 Kuhlie. I observed its body was whitened, and has white spots, I thought it was ich so I isolated the Kuhlie immediately, only to find out it was abrasions according to forumers when I posted a photo here. May have developed some bacterial infection, and the kuhli eventually died. I have a mix of small gravels and sand as substrate in my tank, but due to fish activity, the sand falls through and exposes more gravel. Contemplating now whether to add more sand to cover the sharp gravels. Will observe other Kuhlis closely for any sign of abrasions or injuries.
The Labeo Bicolor has grown significantly, and starting to show its colors. I will post a photo soon if I get a beautiful shot 
 The nerite snails are nonstop eaters! they cleaned my driftwoods of algae like they are getting paid! lol I let algae grew in my tank for a more natural look, and the nerites cleaned them off! 

Plants: Same plants, and everything's growing really fast  The Vals are taking over the left side of the tank and liking the look it creates. Awesome to see the barbs playing between the vals, running after one another. 

Maintenance: I started doing more frequent water changes but in smaller amount: around 5 gallons at a time, less than 10% of my water, but done every 3 days. I think doing it this way is less stressful for fish, more stable for the water parameters, but the frequency will clean the tank water enough. I run Filter/air pump every night, sometimes missing a night or two. 

Lighting: Natural, indirect light all day, and an 11w bulb at night for viewing. Now that's low tech. 

Seems that the tank is at its most stable state in the past week. Now I will just sit back and watch everything grow.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Proof that in the Philippines, we don't eat dogs. We actually eat a lot of fish. But not the Tiger barbs, they're too fast. Maybe the Kuhlis; they look like little striped noodles. haha idding. :laugh2: 

Lazy Saturday morning at home  but will leave later to travel and surf, so I'll be gone for two days. Time for a little fasting for my fish


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day 88

To make my tank a pure southeast asian tank, I decided to give away my mollies, and bought 3 boesemani rainboowfish. Only got females from my local shop though, I might get at least 1 male if I get the chance next time. Really enjoying the character they bring to my tank. Thought they were too peaceful for my tiger barbs, but it seems they are fast and strong enough, the school never bothered to touch them 

Current stock: 
11 Tiger barbs
3 Kuhli Loaches
3 Boesemani Rainbowfish
1 Red tail black shark
4 Nerite Snails

Also added water lettuces and some duckweed - liking the 'natural feel' in my tank now. Rainbowfish and even the barbs seem to like hanging out under the water lettuces; among the roots. Maybe it gives them a sense of security under the covers  rainbowfish also ate the duckweeds lol I guess I won't worry about the duckweeds taking over my tank. We'll see! I also read that duckweeds are high in protein, so I decided to propagate them in a separate container, and use as Rainbowfish feed from time to time.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Epalzeorynchos bicolor. I am glad of the growth of this guy here. Really healthy and active. 

Here is the present photo, and the photo two months ago when I just got him from the shop.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day #94

I was able to get one male boesami from a local store, and then upon intorduction to my tank, noticed the similarity with one of the females, upon closer inspection and by the help of a forumer - found out that it's a male. So yeah now I got 2 female and 2 male boesemanis. The males were acting a little aggressive so I added two tall swords at the right part of the tank to break line of sight / additional hiding spot. 

Stock: 11 Tiger Barbs, 4 Boesemani Rainbowfish, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 4 Nerite Snails
Plants: Vallisneria, Amazon swords, Bacopa Monneiri, Ludwigia Repens, Pennywort, Pearlweed.

Here is the photo of the tank today, and a close up of the newest member of the gang:


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

As terrifying as reading your startup was I'm truly enjoying watching your tank progress! Thank you for sharing your updates!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> As terrifying as reading your startup was I'm truly enjoying watching your tank progress! Thank you for sharing your updates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I know man. If you read any "how to" on the internet, none of them will resonate with what I did, my startup screams disaster - but for some reasons may tank is alive and stable. I like how low cost the startup has been though; all hardscape and substrate are sourced from my backyard, or from one of my outdoor trips, and the tank is running super low tech.

One funny story from this morning: I woke up to see my red tail shark and the tiger barbs having a party, and upon closer inspection, I went holysh't! there is a 3-4 inch cockroach in my tank and the barbs are like little piranhas devouring the bug twice their size! all that was left was the exoskeleton, all the innards are gone! So gross but the fish seemed to have enjoyed the meal LOL and they were all excited and brightly colored. I guess the high protein meal jacked them up. I got a little worried though, hoping the cockroach wasn't exposed to any insecticide of some sorts prior to finding its way to my tank.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Day #99! 

Finally fixed my power source to get my tank's filter and airpump runnning after weeks of still water haha had a bit of surface biofilm because of lack of water movement. 

here's my tank receiving the morning sun :grin2:


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

*Journal Update - Day #116*

Everything is alright. RTS has been growing really nicely, and its colors ever improving. Tiger barbs are same old super active group. One of the female is plump for the past few days, got me worried if she has dropsy or overfed, but no other issues seen o far - I hope she's just full with eggs; that leads me to this question -- How many days will a female tiger barb be "pregnant" before laying eggs? 

*Stock:* 11 Tiger Barbs, 4 Boesemani Rainbowfish, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 1 Epalzeorynchos Bicolor (RTS), 4 nerite snails, and the newest addition: *GOLD GOURAMI*
*
Plants: *Vals, Bacopa Monneiri, and the Ludwigias are the only ones doing really good. My amazon swords has been growing new leaves, then melting some, then growing new leaves again. I pulled out my Pennywort btw, and replanted a single stem in a small pot, and lo and behold, it now grew runners, and now with 5 stems/leaves - seems to be better as a terrestrial plant. My pearlweed meanwhile doesn't seem to be growing, but staying green. Now I am thinking of trimming down my plant collection to just stick with the ones that are growing nicely in my tank....

New photos below: 

1 and 2: New Gold Gourami
3: Tank Photo
4: Pennywort replanted in a pot; and grew better than in my tank
5: My favourite tiger barb, clean stripes, and very red nose and fins, also the dominant one in the group.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like the way your bosemani rainbowfish look with those vals in the filtered sunlight. I've never been too fond of rainbowfish, but those are pretty. Pennywort doesn't do too well in my tank, either. Maybe I should put it in a dryland pot too.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Non-aquaria update: I bought some mint plants and set them up on my tank. Hoping to get nice growth, and be able to make some organic mint tea and have a sip while gazing at my tank every morning. :smile2:


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

*Journal Update Day #146*

No changes or anything in the past month. Same stuff, same plants, same fish. But the fish have been growing really well. So happy that no illness or issues came up for a long time now. 

By the way, I think I figured a way to make this tank more 'self-sustaining' as I previously hoped --- One night, I accidentally left the window open, and the tank light turned on. Then I noticed bugs and moths got attracted to the light, and a number of them falls to the tank from time to time. So yeah, that means free food for the fish! But safety will be a concern with this approach, as I would have no control over the types of bugs that will get eaten. Just a cool thing to consider when it comes to 'self-sustainability' 

here's the latest photo of the tank taken earlier today. 

Vals are dominating. The Ludwigia are growing nicely on the right foreground, and the Amazon swords, though kinda struggling, is constantly growing new leaves.

No work being done for some weeks now. Simply enjoying the view, and feeding lightly twice a day. Sometimes I think of adding a large drift wood to give the RTS a new hiding place as he gets bigger. His little cave in between rocks is becoming small for him.. also thinking of getting some botia loaches, they seem to be cool fish, but not sure how they will affect my current stock. What do you think?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I feed my fishes bugs, too. Except I go out in the garden and deliberately catch them- moths, flies, tiny caterpillars, ant eggs... the fish love it. Mosquito larvae more recently, too.

No more mint?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@JJ09 oh I do the same sometimes, but only when the critters become too available for easy picking from my mini garden outside the house  

The mint are still here, I just put them outside for morning sun, and bring them back in after. The potted water pennywort (hydrocotyle verti) and bacopa monneiri btw has been amazing.. the pennywort grew a dozen leaves now, and still growing.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, same here. I used to get aphids off the plants outside- but lately the spiders have been doing their job so well I only find one here, one there and it's not worth the effort to search every leaf in the tomato patch, for example
! 

Is that the pennywort in your last pic? So pretty! How do you grow it- just keep the soil real damp? I have a small piece of hydrocotyle tripartita but it has never done well for me- stays alive but that's it. Maybe I should pot it and see if it will grow better emersed for me...


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Yeah, same here. I used to get aphids off the plants outside- but lately the spiders have been doing their job so well I only find one here, one there and it's not worth the effort to search every leaf in the tomato patch, for example
> !
> 
> Is that the pennywort in your last pic? So pretty! How do you grow it- just keep the soil real damp? I have a small piece of hydrocotyle tripartita but it has never done well for me- stays alive but that's it. Maybe I should pot it and see if it will grow better emersed for me...


Yes, the last pic are the Hydrocotyle Verticillata, Bacopa Monneir. Yup, I use aquarium water and never let the soil go dry, I set a small saucer/catch basin at the bottom of the pot to prevent water from draining completely. Experienced the same, my pennworts and bacopas seems fine in the tank, but no considerable growth, but now they look wayyy better out of water. Try potting some.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Funny, bacopa grows well for me in this tank. It's just the pennywort that always looks like it's barely hanging on.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Posted this regarding my female tiger barb. Really hope she's fine. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/21-fish/1186697-plump-eggs-sick.html


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Found a cheap THRIVE PLANT FOOD in my lfs. Figured to try this and see if I get some lush growth 

Also decided to trim my Vals today. They turning my tank into a grassland!


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

I like the window bug trick - hang a zapper over the tank and it's like they'd have a personal chef lol

Have you considered a constant water change method? Like 2 drops a second? That's roughly 20-25 gallons a week


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@Anchor lol at the zapper.. I am actually thinking of doing this bug-light method from time to time, as treats for the fish. I am just worried if there are toxic species of bugs that may kill my fish.

Haven't seen or heard of this constant water change, interesting.. Let me research about this...


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm not sure how much information you'll be able to find, I surely can't find much

It just seems fitting for your situation. common reasons more people don't do it, do not concern you. (Fertilizer balancing and bad tap water)


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Just some photos of my tank receiving nice lighting while it's sunny outside.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Currently on the lookout for Panda Garra fish. After reading random things about aquaria, I figured this species is good for my setup. I read that they don't grow too large, so I am aiming for a small school, just perfect for my 65gal. Panda Garras are not common in my area though. Haven't seen one in any store I have been to, so good luck to me!


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Interesting Tiger Barb behavior I would like to share 

Around 8 or 9 every evening, I always go home from work to my tank with the top light turned on.. and then I usually watch the tank for few minutes, and then do light feeding before switching off the light. But before this, I always switch on a small 8w lamp at side of the tank. Now when this happens, the lighting in the tank becomes dim, and in a sec, the Tiger Barbs will begin to school tightly, and swim after the two adult females. It just so cool to watch. 

I read that Tiger Barbs spawn in the morning, now I think the dimmed lights kinda resembles an early morning sun that trigger this behavior. I will try to take a video of this next time


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

New fish! 

Got a pair of Tiger Loach today. Just a little over an inch in length. And I think that's it for my stock limit. Tank doesn't seem crowded, but will be once my RTBS, Tiger Loaches and Gold Gourami are full grown. 

Current stock are: 11 Tiger Barbs, 4 Boesemani Rainbowfish, 1 Red-tail Black Shark, 1 Gold Gourami, 3 Kuhli Loach, 2 Tiger Loach, 4 Nerite Snails.


----------



## DoubleG (Aug 21, 2017)

What an unconventional method... it shows you do have the righ natural resources you can keep it simple and cost effective
The tank looks very good by the way

registered on this site just to be able to continue to see how your tank developes


----------



## Ocpoolguy (Jul 31, 2017)

cool thread thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

My 5 month old Epalzeorynchos Bicolor. Its tail is a little faded when resting/sleeping. 

(also experiencing bad algae growth in the past few days now.. maybe the Thrive is to blame?)


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

some closeup shots!


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

While watching Mayweather vs McGregor today, these two decided to battle it out as well lol

The fight lasted around 2mins, it was a fierce battle, and they manged to disturb the substrate a bit. But no injuries sustained by either barb. Wasn't able to see the exact ending to see which of them won though, but I know the spotted tiger barb is the challenger, the other one has been the dominant male for quite some time.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Ha great time to fight  I was sad to miss the fights last night but I've been hearing about it since they called it in round 10 lol. Beautiful Bosemani, I've taken a keen interest in rainbows over the past year or two but have yet to try them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Wonderful tank and ingenuity in setup. Your follow though has really made this tank shine. Good work.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Silang said:


> Currently on the lookout for Panda Garra fish. After reading random things about aquaria, I figured this species is good for my setup. I read that they don't grow too large, so I am aiming for a small school, just perfect for my 65gal. Panda Garras are not common in my area though. Haven't seen one in any store I have been to, so good luck to me!


Okay now... so this was my journal entry some weeks ago. I went to different LFS's looking for panda garras, people from the stores said they rarely see those, others do not even know what it is. And that's why I eventually gave up, and got my latest fish, the two Tiger Loaches - labeled "Botia Berdmorei" in the shop. I thought these are similar to other Botia loaches that grow to about 4-5 inches. And boy how stupid I felt upon learning that this particular Botia species can grow to 8-10 inches.

And fast-forward to tonight, an LFS I am following on facebook just posted they have Panda Garras!! Will definitely try get these, but now I feel like I need to get rid of my Tiger Loaches to keep my stock low. The loaches do offer interesting character in my tank, but definitely not suitable to be in my tank long term. Plus I always intended my Red Tail Shark to be the star of this tank once all fish are fully grown. Not liking the idea of thaving wo 8-10" tiger loaches in a 65gal. And I feel like when they reach this size, combined with their burrowing behavior, can rearrange my entire substrate and hardscape haha

So my question now is HOW THE F DO I CATCH tiger loaches in a 65g planted tank?? They are so fast and elusive. I remember back at the store, I tag-teamed with the store attendant in catching these from a 20gal and we had a hard time catching these. And with my tank setup as a natural tank with have lots of hiding places, no way I can catch them with a fish net. I NEED HELP! LOL


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Use a tank divider to keep fish isolated in one area. Clear out any hardscape, and use two nets.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> Use a tank divider to keep fish isolated in one area. Clear out any hardscape, and use two nets.


Thanks for the suggestion. Will consider this, but currently, I don't have a tank divider, and clearing hardscapes sounds like a lot of disturbance for my tank. 

I watched some youtube videos of Tiger Loaches, and saw one showing a small group swimming near the surface to get some frozen bloodworms. Looks like they can be trained to eat near the surface, they should be easy to net when behaving like this, but this will take some time. I am not so sure though if I can "train" them to receive food near the surface, as I am pretty sure my shoal of 11 tiger barbs will devour everything I chuck in before any bottom dweller notices. lol 

Floor is open for more suggestions!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Make a bottle trap:








Fast the fishes for a day or two so they're really hungry, then put their favorite food in there.


----------



## Angella (Aug 11, 2017)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you. I'm not gonna lie as I kept reading more into your thread I just keep thinking to myself, "Oh no he did not just do that" lol. Very unorthodox way to setup a tank, at least from my knowledge and experience. But again, it worked for you and that's good. I'd say becareful about adding Red Fin and Rainbow Sharks. I had those when I first got into the hobby, they're cool to watch BUT when they get bigger they can become really aggressive and kill everything in your tank. Other than that, tank looks great! Keep an eye on your water parameters. Sine it's been about a week since you posted this thread, how is your tank holding up? Did it run into a bacteria bloom?


HAHAHAHAHA as I was reading the first post I was like :smile2:... :| ...... :surprise::surprise::surprise:. 
Very unorthodox, but it's pretty great. Sounds like a really fun way to set up a tank, and here I am stressing.


I love seeing the recent pic of the tank! Your vals look amazing, I do have/did have the same variety! I also love the natural light pictures, super cool


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Make a bottle trap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow this looks great and easy to do. Thanks! Let me try this when it's time to move my tiger loaches. Still need to figure out how though, will look for someone to sell, trade, or simply give for free, as long as they have a proper tank setup.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@Brian Rodgers @Angella

Thanks guys, and yes it was super fun going into this hobby  lot's of 'uh oh' moments, but glad that no major problems happened, I guess my basic understanding on how natural environments work became my basis in building the tank, just had to be a little creative since my approach includes lots of DIYs, using locally sourced materials. And of course thankful to the forumers here who are quick to help/critic, really appreciated them. Basically, the whole experience was just me trying to mimic an aquatic environment the way I understood it. It has been a nice learning experience from Day 1. :wink2: 

If only I have extra space, I'd love to setup a 2nd bigger tank, applying the things I learned here  hopefully soon.


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Silang said:


> @Brian Rodgers @Angella
> Thanks guys, and yes it was super fun going into this hobby  lot's of 'uh oh' moments, but glad that no major problems happened, I guess my basic understanding on how natural environments work became my basis in building the tank, just had to be a little creative since my approach includes lots of DIYs, using locally sourced materials. And of course thankful to the forumers here who are quick to help/critic, really appreciated them. Basically, the whole experience was just me trying to mimic an aquatic environment the way I understood it. It has been a nice learning experience from Day 1. :wink2:
> If only I have extra space, I'd love to setup a 2nd bigger tank, applying the things I learned here  hopefully soon.


You are dong an awesome job of it too. We have space, but low funding with similar results. Fish keeping can get expensive as we want it to and probably more than the better half wanted.
It seems you are in a location with lot's of fish varieties available and you're taking advantage of that well.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Another idea for loaches is to get a length of hose pipe three to four inches long, hold it onto the substrate with a small rock. The loaches love to explore tubular type holes. Once one of them is in the hose pipe, two forefingers, one on either end of your hose, lift carefully. Voila, not sure it will work for you but it surely worked for me when I had to move my young clown loaches. No stress no re-arranging substrate.

Keep us informed.


----------



## Angella (Aug 11, 2017)

Silang said:


> @*Brian Rodgers* @*Angella*
> 
> Thanks guys, and yes it was super fun going into this hobby  lot's of 'uh oh' moments, but glad that no major problems happened, I guess my basic understanding on how natural environments work became my basis in building the tank, just had to be a little creative since my approach includes lots of DIYs, using locally sourced materials. And of course thankful to the forumers here who are quick to help/critic, really appreciated them. Basically, the whole experience was just me trying to mimic an aquatic environment the way I understood it. It has been a nice learning experience from Day 1. :wink2:
> 
> If only I have extra space, I'd love to setup a 2nd bigger tank, applying the things I learned here  hopefully soon.


Aquariums are so great!
And it would be really cool to see if you do that! I love looking back on older tanks/setups that I had and acknowledging the place I am now compared to before.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Dead Snail found!

Maybe 2 months ago, I released two pond snails in my tank. I know many consider them as pests, but I see them as natural inhabitants of an aquatic habitat, so why not? I was expecting to see these guys foraging around my tank, and maybe multiply after some time, but in a tank as big as mine, never seen them since the release lol 

Until today... but what I found is an empty snail shell. Did it just die? or got eaten by either the Kuhli or Tiger Loach? We'll never know. 

Now my question is,* how long does it take for snails to reproduce and start to make its presence felt in a tank?* of course I don't want an infestation, but if they start to appear, I see it as a challenge on how will I keep everything balanced. Somewhere in there, the other one I released MIGHT still be alive. haha


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

*Tank Journal Update: Day #169*

Stock Update: Got the Panda Garras yesterday! 4 of them. Smallest is 1", and the biggest one is almost 2". Instantly had issues with the bigger Tiger Loach though. That freak is intolerant of the Garras; every time it sees them, the tiger loach will slowly approach, and once within striking distance, will then dash towards the Panda Garras. The Panda Garras are fast swimmers though, and were able to get away immediately, but this happened each and every time they met. Not good. I thought to give them some time to adjust, maybe it was just a rough start, similar to when my Tiger Barbs first saw my Kuhlies (now they are all at peace). But what really blew my fuse though was when I saw the same Tiger Loach attack the Kuhlies. The Kuhlies are not as fast as the Garras, and the tiger loach goes after them across the whole length of the tank. That's when I decided enough is enough. Kuhlies are the most peaceful fish one can get! No one does that to my Kuhlies! -- So despite the trapping suggestions I earlier received that I wanted to try, I decided to duel with the Tiger Loach with just a fishnet at hand. And after almost an hour, was able to get the fish. I don't have a spare tank though, so now I just hung the fish net in the tank with the Tiger Loach inside. Still looking for a buyer or anyone willing to get the fish. The smaller Tiger Loach stays in the tank for now, that one seems chill. 

Stock: 11 Tiger Barbs, 4 Boesemani Rainbowfish, 4 Panda Garras, 1 Redtail Black Shark, 1 Gold Gourami, 4 Nerite Snails, and 2 Tiger Loaches (for transfer) 

Photos: Top to Bottom - (1)Panda Garra resting on the gravel substrate, (2)Panda Garra riding the Nerites lol, and the other one on the glass, (3)the Convicted Tiger Loach I caught with a fishnet (I set a small empty pellet container now in the net as hiding place to give it some comfort)


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

PHOTOS PHOTOS PHOTOS 

Decided to take photos of my fish today. I am only using a Microsoft Lumia 550 so the quality is not that great.

Enjoy!


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Bad Tiger! Now you are in jail, see what happens? @Silang you have the wildest collection of beautiful fish. Your tank looks so natural, just like you said from the beginning. Congratulations and thanks for the entertainment and great pictures too.
Brian.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Those are some great photos. I really admire your tank. I always thought panda garras are so cute and interesting, but I don't think any of my setups are suitable for them. How big will your rainbows get?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Those are some great photos. I really admire your tank. I always thought panda garras are so cute and interesting, but I don't think any of my setups are suitable for them. How big will your rainbows get?


 Thanks! And yes the Panda Garras are becoming my new favourites! Really interesting behavior, they act similar to plecos but in a cuter way, since they stay small, are more energetic, and are very social. Also interesting to see when they try to move from one rock or plant to the next, instead of swimming directly to locations like how other fish usually does, what they do is they quickly swim up the middle or upper part of the tank, and then "freefall" with their pectoral and pelvic fins spread out acting like gliders, enabling them to adjust their trajectory wherein they can land to their target location. Reminds of wingsuit jumpers lol

Regarding the setup for them, articles always say they should get water flow, but from my further research, I believe they can be in tanks with little water flow as well --- Yes they do live in river environments, so they do thrive in flowing water, but here in South and Southeast Asia, we have two seasons - Rainy and Hot season. And the rivers here, only flows strong during the rainy season, and will start to dry up by Feb til May - this is when rivers form small shallow pools - usually the time collectors catch these fish in the wild. They really like Rocks as hardscapes though, I see mine usually hangout around the rocks in my tank, and hide in between or under them during the night. They only venture away from the rocks, towards my plants when they are feeding on the algae - which btw they are really good at. My Garras eat the thick dark algae that my Red-tail shark and nerite snails ignore.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

I feel like this tank is all good now. I don't see any need to change anything in design, plants, and fish. Just looking forward to see how these fish grow, especially the redtail shark, and the rainbowfish. 

And because of that, I now started planning for my 2nd tank. I think I found a space in my room, but need to do a little renovation first. What I have in mind is this:

A 20 gallon long and shallow Paludarium, with tank dimensions: 30" in length, 8" in height, 14" front to back. 35% will be land area, with some parts going well above the tank height and with terrestrial plants. Still undecided whether do a pet swamp/blackwater, or hill stream environment for the water part (might go full biotope if my resources will allow). Will make a separate journal once I start working on this. I am looking to apply the things I learned on this 2nd tank, so I'll take it slow, and make sure everything is done right.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

The smaller Tiger Loach has been missing for couple of days now. No dead body in or outside the tank. I am afraid the little guy probably died and got eaten by its tankmates  Maybe its docile / shy behavior (in contrast to the other super aggressive Tiger Loach, which is stilll alive and well) prevented it to compete for food.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Plant Update: 

As of this morning, these are the Hydrocotyle V., and Bacopa Monnieri from my tank that I planted in small containers. I started with single cuttings for both  Planning to use these plants on my future paludaria


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, they look great. My tiny bit of hydrocotyle was doing so poorly in the tank, I copied you and put it in a pot. It is _so _small, but I hope will grow.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

WILD GOURAMIS!!! 

So Manila got flooded today due to combined monsoon and a typhoon. I live near a creek and our street got flooded waist deep. As the water subsided this noon, we started cleaning the garage and the street outside, and my brother caught two wild gouramis. Looks like three-spot, can anyone confirm? One is 2.5", the other is barely 2"

I have them now in a small container, and contemplating if it is safe to put them in my tank. What precautions should I take, and things consider in doing this? For now, I will just quarantine them, not feed, let them poop and cleanse (the flood waters are filthy, I live in an urban area). Then we'll see from there..


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

I heard they grow large enough to be grown as a food fish. Are they Three Dot gourami?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I would take precautions for parasites and I would think that they would be partiular about foods since they are wild.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> I would take precautions for parasites and I would think that they would be partiular about foods since they are wild.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I did methylene blue dip, and salt dip to both Gouramis. Once this morning; they pooped a lot, and had these white stuff released in the water, not sure what. I changed the water, then did the dips again this afternoon. And then I did another water change, this time using the tank water. They looked better, with clearer colors. Now the smaller one with injuries stays in the container for now, and the bigger one is in the tank now. Looking really good. Looks exactly my Gold Gourami, but with greyish body, clear side and tail spot, and yellow/gold spots on its fins. Regarding the food, the wild one is eating the roots of my dwarf lettuce!! I don't mind. And yes, I thought it was a male, but upon closer inspection, it's another female. 

My Gold Gourami btw is always swimming after her wild counterpart. Not really biting or injuring, but the new one seemed annoyed lol will closely observe them. Will post photos soon. 
@Brian Rodgers; yes they are three spot gourami. So I am safe with the size issue


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

The bigger one in my tank.. Is this the original wild form of the three-spot?


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Just sharing these latest photos of my epalzeorynchos bicolor  Only 1.5" when I got this from the LFS, and after 6 months, now close to hitting 3" 

How do you tell the sex of RTBS btw?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

No idea how to sex them, but honestly that may be one of the healthiest looking ones I've seen in quite some time! Great colors and not skinny looking either! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@sfsamm Thanks! Oh I am so glad how this little one is turning out. This how it looked like from the LFS - faded, white tail, tummy curved inward.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Just one of my Panda Garras saying 'Hi!'


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Latest tank photo 

Everything has been constant. All fish are healthy. I observe faster growth from the Amazon swords this past weeks. 3 fish are competing to be the largest - the male boesemani, the red tail shark, and the wild gourami. Boesemani looks the thickest/bulkiest. The Gourami just looks big cause of its wide fins, and the Red Tail Shark is the biggest in terms of length. In general, all is well.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Update after a loooong time. 

It's been what, 8 months since I started the tank. Got really busy these past month/s. And here's the tank today. 

Latest plant addition is the dwarf Lily and it exploded! I like how it became the main attraction in the middle of all the greens.

Haven't done any water change, or substrate vacuum for months now. But I am quiet surprised that the water quality is still good and all the fish are healthy. Seems like the plants are handling the bioload pretty well.

Current stock: 11 tiger barbs, 3 kuhli myersi, 4 boesemani rainbowfish, 4 garra falavatra, 3 threespot gourami, 1 redtail shark, 4 nerite snails, 2 trumpet snails (from the wild).

Bump:


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Threespot Gourami finds shelter under a lily pad.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

*Video! *

https://youtu.be/ixxRwrKzLAo My phone camera isn't that good. Please watch on highest quality setting.


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Long time no update! No changes done in the past months. All fish are healthy. I went for a 3-week surf trip last month, and came home to find the fish are still healthy without feeding, they did eat some of my plants though lol


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the look of your tank. Wish my vals would grow up so tall. I've been thinking about trying a dwarf lily, too...


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

How's your tank doing? 
I'd like to see more pictures!


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

Silang said:


> Threespot Gourami finds shelter under a lily pad.


Badass shot!


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

*Update after a year of silence.*

Woah it's been more than a year since my last update. The tank is 2 1/2 years now. Will post photos soon. But as a general update:

I've had difficult work schedule in the past year, and made it really difficult to look after the tank. Major changes are as follows:

1. Tiger Barbs suffered diseases that I wasn't able to cure, it was gradual, like 1 death every month or two. Same case for all, sunken belly followed by loss of energy. Only have 4 left now.

2. The lone male Boesemani is gone. No signs of disease or anything. 3 females are left and are doing alright. 

3. I bought 6 scissortail rasboras last year, and has been a nice replacement as the "main shoal" of the tank. Way peaceful than the barbs too, which is a good thing. 

4. The main fish of the tank, redtail shark, is doing really well! 

5. My favourite clowns, the Kuhli loaches are big and healthy.

When it comes to the plants, the tank basically became a free for all. No scaping or anything. The Lilies popped out in different spots, and the Vals decided they do not want to be a background plant anymore and crawled in front forming a curtain of grass.

P.S. I'll be posting a new thread for my 2nd tank coming up soon. I'll be doing a 20gal natural setup for a Betta and small school of Rasboras. Scape will have a little bit of Paludarium inspo.


----------

